# F331545 Schwinn Serial Number



## Rebecca Hedin (Nov 23, 2018)

Anybody know anything about this serial number? My dad gave me this bike and I want to fix it up. I have no idea where to even start and I'm looking for some general information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

Looks like a June 1963 serial number stamping. The serial does not tell you anything about the bike other than the "approximate" time the bike was built.

Got pics?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Also may want to post your follow-ups in the "All Things Schwinn" section for better visibility. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rebecca Hedin (Nov 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a June 1963 serial number stamping. The serial does not tell you anything about the bike other than the "approximate" time the bike was built.
> 
> Got pics?




I don't have any right this second,  but I can post some in the morning.  This is what is pulling up when I search the number... is this reliable?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2018)

Rebecca Hedin said:


> I don't have any right this second,  but I can post some in the morning.  This is what is pulling up when I search the number... is this reliable?




That site's SN lookup is not always correct. But in your case, it may be if the serial number is under the crank. If it's above the left rear axle nut it's a 1964.


----------



## Rebecca Hedin (Nov 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That site's SN lookup is not always correct. But in your case, it may be if the serial number is under the crank. If it's above the left rear axle nut it's a 1964.




It's under the crank!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sweet! It's a 49 B-6 Autocycle. Since it has a November serial number there is a good chance it's actually a 1950 model and first purchased in 1950.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2018)

How much you looking to spend? Only thing i see is you could get correct chainring/ front/ sprocket...pedals...and tires.


----------

